# Thyroid Nodule, FNA Recommended



## thyroidprob (Jun 1, 2011)

I am a 21 year old female. As a 15 year old, I underwent a thyroid ultrasound in which they found a small nodule on my right pole. Since it was small, we did not take action and I again received an ultrasound when I was 20. The nodule was solid and had doubled in size. We once again waited and I again received another ultrasound 6 months later. The nodule is relatively the same size, but has changed in nature. There is increased vascularity and an ill-defined border. A FNA was recommended, but my parents want a second opinion first. Is this the standard procedure? Is it normal to have a relatively normal nodule for a few years and then it all of a sudden change in size and nature? What's the prognosis for a solid nodule with increased vascularity and ill-defined border. Thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidprob said:


> I am a 21 year old female. As a 15 year old, I underwent a thyroid ultrasound in which they found a small nodule on my right pole. Since it was small, we did not take action and I again received an ultrasound when I was 20. The nodule was solid and had doubled in size. We once again waited and I again received another ultrasound 6 months later. The nodule is relatively the same size, but has changed in nature. There is increased vascularity and an ill-defined border. A FNA was recommended, but my parents want a second opinion first. Is this the standard procedure? Is it normal to have a relatively normal nodule for a few years and then it all of a sudden change in size and nature? What's the prognosis for a solid nodule with increased vascularity and ill-defined border. Thank you


Hello there and welcome! It is mighty suspicious of cancer so FNA is imperative. Solid is most usually something that has to be looked into.

Please read this.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3073950/

My very humble opinion is that FNA would be the very best second opinion you could get.

What you have described seems to be what we have seen in many persons. And when a nodule grows, becomes vascular, is in fact solid................; FNA. By all means.

Now, tell me....................are you symptomatic? Do you have swollen lymph glands in the clavicle/neck area? Trouble swallowing, sleep apnea, anything like that?

Have you had thyroid lab tests recently? If so, what are the results and we do need the ranges. Different labs use different ranges!










More reading..........

Nodules http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

Nodules http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/

New york papillary cancer
http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/papillary.html


----------



## thyroidprob (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I have had difficulty swallowing for quite a while. My ENT attributed this to large tonsils and I got my tonsils removed, but the swallowing problems still continued (it seems like food gets stuck much further down than where my tonsils are). The continuing problems prompted the ENT to do a endoscopy, but that didn't reveal anything. I am trying to palpate the lymph nodes in my neck now but i don't really know what I'm looking for haha (blushing). I feel a couple of big round balls at the base of my neck if that's what I'm looking for. To my knowledge, I have not have any thyroid lab tests recently.


----------

